# Daten zwischen mehreren Activities



## Mens (26. Okt 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Daten übertragung zwischen mehreren Activities. 

Also ich habe diese drei Activities : 






Erklärung: Wenn man auf den Button Add drückt, gelangt man auf die Zweite Activity(First), und man sieht dann eine Liste mit verschiedenen Items, dann wählt man eins aus und drückt auf add und man gelangt auf die Dritte Activity(Second), hier das selbe, man hat eine Liste mit verschiedenen Items und man soll eins auswählen, dann klickt man auf add, und man kommt auf die erste Activity(Main), und hier sollte dann der Text des Field1 mit dem gewählten Item aus der ersten Liste, das gleiche dann auch für das zweite Field. 

So nun zu meiner Frage, wie mache ich das am besten? Ich könnte es mit einem Intent machen und dann die Daten von First zu Second übertragen und dann Ein neues Intent mit der Main machen, aber das ist bestimmt nicht der richtige Weg wie man so etwas lösen sollte...


----------



## schlingel (26. Okt 2012)

Ich würde das gar nicht erst auf mehrere Activities aufteilen, da du in diesem Fall einen Wizard haben möchtest.

Da lässt sich sicher etwas mit Fragments zaubern.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (26. Okt 2012)

Alternativ zu Schlingels Vorschlag:
Du kannst natürlich auch die Daten, die an Activity 2 übergeben wurden auch weiterreichen an Activity 3. Ist nicht unbedingt die schönste Lösung. Hatte ich mal gebraucht, da ich Fragmente in Fragmente nutzen hätte müssen, was aber nicht geht (Genaues Szenario ist mir entfallen, ist schon etwas länger her). 

Aber in deinem Fall, würde ich zu Schlingels Antwort raten. Mithilfe der Support-Packages hast du Fragmente auch in früheren Android-Versionen zur Verfügung.


----------

